# Is your rig ready for Sharkathon???!!!



## Blue Streak Fabrication (Apr 28, 2011)

As most of you know Sharkathon is right around the corner and having the proper gear can mean the difference between success and failure!

When the seaweed starts rolling through, the higher your long rods are, the more likely you are to keep them in the water, and what better way to keep them sky high then running them off the top of your truck or SUV.

The 1st place shark from 2010 and both the 1st and 2nd place sharks from 2011 were caught off of Blue Streak Fabrication racks. Two of those sharks being from the top of my personal rig. There are other aluminum fabricators out there but few with personal beach fishing experience. Hours of R&D have gone into every fishing rack that we have built and they have certainly proved themselves!!!!

We have something for pretty much everyone; from the most budget minded fisherman to the "spare no expense" angler. Check out our website: www.bluestreakfabrication.com, give us a call : (361) 585-3960 (John), or even come by and see us in action : 3209 Rodd Field Rd. (approx. 1/4 mile past Saratoga on the right hand side, large 3 bay blue and white metal building.)

This rig was designed and built for the more budget minded and is a great starting point for transforming your truck into a great shark hunting vehicle.










A second setup, very similar to it but more resembling a traditional light bar, could easily be added to the front of the truck bed to serve as a convenient kayak rack, or they could even be connected. Overlaying it with starboard, or plywood, would net you nearly 45 square feet of deck space!!!

The next two vehicles were built for the Park Rangers at PINS and, while not designed for fishing, the designs could easily be modified to accommodate multiple rods, tons of storage space, and even more deck space than the previous set up!



















The following truck belongs to Chuck (the owner of Blue Streak) and just shows that we have no set design when your bring us your vehicle. Every rack is custom made to your liking.










This Suburban was built by us for John Potter. He came in with a design in mind and we put our heads together and he absolutely loved the end result. His team fished off this rig last year and pulled of the W with a very nice Hammerhead!!!! Congrats John, we were very glad we could help!!










This Tahoe is my personal beach assault vehicle and, of course, since fabricating is my job and one of my favorite hobbies , I'm constantly adding to it. It's outfitted with a front rod holder set-up, roof rack and folding ladder/ rear basket. It may not look like this for long though, I have some absolutely ridiculous plans for it in the works!!!



















Of course you have to get all those Avets and Penns to the beach in the first place and what better way than on a custom aluminum rod holder set up?










And of course if you truly embody the "spare no expense" mentality you could be rolling out in something like this........










These are only examples of the products we offer. We also make the best sand spike rod holders available, and don't forget that we actually specialize in boat products!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

whats a bed rack cost? I would like something to toss my kayaks up on top of


----------



## Blue Streak Fabrication (Apr 28, 2011)

The cost depends on the design, the first set-up pictured, with the similar one on the front of the bed to hold the kayak would be about $900. Best bet is to come in, if possible, or draw something up that you would like so we can make sure we are on the same page.










this quick drawing would be basically what I mean by making a front and rear rack. The brown outline would be the kayak. The cross member under the rod holders is at the same height as the roof of the truck.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Yep this the rack john and chuck built for me last year, good guys, great work! Very happy with it....Thanks guys!


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

very nice work


----------



## txsharkhunter (Feb 28, 2012)

how much for that first picture ?


----------



## Blue Streak Fabrication (Apr 28, 2011)

I guess I really should have given a price idea in the first place on everything, I just have to say that prices will likely vary one way or the other, as every truck/design is a little different. 

The first set up on the dodge is pretty universal and is $450. 

The ladder racks on the PINS fords run about $1200, add about $200 if you want to extend farther over the cab. 

The rack on the owners F150 would be about $1400. 

The setup on John's black Suburban would run about $1600. 

On my Tahoe: 

The front rod holder set up would be about $600. 
The rack would cost around $1600. 
The rear ladder/ basket would run about $1200. 

The rod holders on the excursion would run about $700. 

The set up on the deuce............. $kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 

Oh and yes we do send stuff to powder coat when requested, we use protective powder coating here in Corpus. 

Thanks everyone for all the positive comments!!!
_________________


----------

